# Chinese gender chart



## XtattoochickX

Hi
Just some brief info i have had 3 girls and i really hope to have a little boy as i cant go on forever making babies lol
I am obessed with the chinese gender chart i have been since i first found out about it
It seems that if you calculate the age and month you fell preg than add 11months on top to convert you to the lunar age it says if you will have a boy or girl
Now this is the fun part i used it recently to see if it got my first pregnancy right and it did
I also used it with baby no2 and it said girl which was right and i was going to use it well trying to concieve my youngest LO but i fell pregnant a month early when it said girl lol and i had another girl
So as you can see it got all 3 children correct
Since ive got so obessed that everytime someone tells me there pregnant i use it to predict the gender and everytime its been correct
I also did it on family and friends even me when i was going to be born
Soooooooo im now thinking to use this as my next step to get a boy
It says if i fall pregnant in dec 2016 jan and feb and april 2017 i will have a boy
I just hope i do fall pregnant as the rest off the year is girls lol
If anyone would like to join me and see if this chinese chart really does work for us than please get in touch
Good luck everyone


----------



## Jessicahide

it got some of mine right but they were born early, said iwould have a boy this time.... having a girl.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

these charts have been wrong for all mine. Which one are you using? I will give it a try :)


----------



## jessicasmum

I was also obsessed with gender charts but only found one that has been correct for all but the site no longer exists :( Every other chart has said my 1st was a boy and she is a girl. I also would love to know which chart you are using. 
Hope you get to have your little boy :) I'm currently pregnant with a boy after 2 girls and I'm over the moon :D


----------



## Amygdala

I wouldn't bother. There is no evidence at all that these work and how would they anyway? And if They worked, how would you ever get boy/girl twins? Seriously, you're just putting unnecessary additional pressure on yourself. You've got a 50-50 chance of a boy any month of the year.


----------



## XtattoochickX

This is the chart i use
I add 11 months on from your age and month off conception
So im 29 if i fall preg in dec i add 11 months to make it my luna age and it lands on a boy same for jan feb and april
The rest off the months will be girls
I cant say if its real or not but whenever i have put someones age and month than added 11months whatever it lands on normally is the sex off the baby there having
If this dont work than i guess ill look into having that gender ivf thing done as that really will be the last time tho im hoping this will be but im so prone to girls


----------



## XtattoochickX

The chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-09-05-00-45-39.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 60


----------



## donnarobinson

Mine said boy every time and I have three boys altho that one ur using says my first is a girl and he's not lol X


----------



## Jessicahide

XtattoochickX said:


> This is the chart i use
> I add 11 months on from your age and month off conception
> So im 29 if i fall preg in dec i add 11 months to make it my luna age and it lands on a boy same for jan feb and april
> The rest off the months will be girls
> I cant say if its real or not but whenever i have put someones age and month than added 11months whatever it lands on normally is the sex off the baby there having
> If this dont work than i guess ill look into having that gender ivf thing done as that really will be the last time tho im hoping this will be but im so prone to girls

But its a load of rubbish, there would be no abandoned baby girls in china and India if there was anything to this. Just try to enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## XtattoochickX

donnarobinson said:


> Mine said boy every time and I have three boys altho that one ur using says my first is a girl and he's not lol X

Do u know a better chart 
If so please send my way
Thank you


----------



## XtattoochickX

Jessicahide said:


> XtattoochickX said:
> 
> 
> This is the chart i use
> I add 11 months on from your age and month off conception
> So im 29 if i fall preg in dec i add 11 months to make it my luna age and it lands on a boy same for jan feb and april
> The rest off the months will be girls
> I cant say if its real or not but whenever i have put someones age and month than added 11months whatever it lands on normally is the sex off the baby there having
> If this dont work than i guess ill look into having that gender ivf thing done as that really will be the last time tho im hoping this will be but im so prone to girls
> 
> But its a load of rubbish, there would be no abandoned baby girls in china and India if there was anything to this. Just try to enjoy your pregnancy.Click to expand...

Im not even pregnant yet 
So what if i want to try this way
Whats wrong with giving myself abit off hope
Either way ill love the baby 
I already have 3 girls i dont think this time ill say sorry no i dont want you
If u dont like this post and think its aload off rubbish thats fine
Move on and let us get on with our load off rubbish


----------



## Jessicahide

XtattoochickX said:


> Jessicahide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XtattoochickX said:
> 
> 
> This is the chart i use
> I add 11 months on from your age and month off conception
> So im 29 if i fall preg in dec i add 11 months to make it my luna age and it lands on a boy same for jan feb and april
> The rest off the months will be girls
> I cant say if its real or not but whenever i have put someones age and month than added 11months whatever it lands on normally is the sex off the baby there having
> If this dont work than i guess ill look into having that gender ivf thing done as that really will be the last time tho im hoping this will be but im so prone to girls
> 
> But its a load of rubbish, there would be no abandoned baby girls in china and India if there was anything to this. Just try to enjoy your pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not even pregnant yet
> So what if i want to try this way
> Whats wrong with giving myself abit off hope
> Either way ill love the baby
> I already have 3 girls i dont think this time ill say sorry no i dont want you
> If u dont like this post and think its aload off rubbish thats fine
> Move on and let us get on with our load off rubbishClick to expand...


Try whatever way you want! I didn't say not to..............


----------



## mummy2_1

This has correct guesses for both my babies. Anyone try the myth predicting during pregnancy. Bicarbonate of soda/ baking powder (I cnt remember) myth didn't work for us said I was having a boy with my daughter. And my cravings and body health was opposite of myth for gender


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

the chart seems to be correct for both my boys and if I conceive in October this year then I might get a girl, I only WISH this was evidence based and not just old wives tale :haha:


----------



## MyFavSurprise

For me the chart has been opposite both times and this time says boy so I hope it continues and we have a girl this time!


----------



## hunni12

It was wrong for me....why ask opinions if you get mad that they disagree with yours?

Anyways, you can try a sway method where you have sex on certain days from ovulation


----------



## jessicasmum

As ^^^ said about swaying. I didn't do a strict sway to conceive this time but what I did do worked but obviously don't know if was just luck or swaying actually does work. With conceiving my girls I dtd every day for dd1 and every other day for dd2, this time I was using ovulation tests and held off dtd until the day of positive and that was it the one time and I conceived a boy. It's worth a shot I guess. I wish you all the best :)


----------



## XtattoochickX

hunni12 said:


> It was wrong for me....why ask opinions if you get mad that they disagree with yours?
> 
> Anyways, you can try a sway method where you have sex on certain days from ovulation

If u read my post again CLEARLY your see i actually never asked for options at all 
I never said to anyone do you think its rubbish or do you believe it
I want to try it and if people want to try it too for there next child than lets go for it but for someone to message its a load off rubbish im clearly not intrested in that i didnt ask for options on it 
This thread i started wasnt intended for negative comments maybe i wanted to give some people including myself abit off hope

I can take comments and judgemental remarks fine when i ask for it as it would be my own doing but i didnt ask so keep your options to yourself simple can people not do that these days


----------



## kimmy04

Was wrong for me this time said girl I'm having a boy


----------



## Platinumvague

I have some hope for you!! I also have 3 girls. The chart was right all 3 times. I was going to use it to try for a boy but fell pregnant a month early(condom baby). The chart predicted girl again. I stayed team green and to my surprise,we had a baby BOY. All wives tales pointed to girl even his heartbeat was above 160 the whole pregnancy. Good luck,you may be pleasantly surprised:)


----------



## cnsweeney

The chart was right for me with my 2 girls using your 11 month method . It says my next will be a boy so here's to hoping ! If you really want to sway though there are a lot of things out there claimed to have some truth to it . You can message me if you want . I am hardcore swaying this month and hoping to get a bfp! 
But like you said its not like you won't love the child if it's a girl . Lol .. I mean why not give it a try, it's not like it could hurt .


----------



## StephyB

i got pregnant in July ( i was 31) so if you add 11 months it puts me at 32
So it says girl for me, i'll let you know on Saturday if it's right!!
I really HOPE so!


----------



## cnsweeney

StephyB said:


> i got pregnant in July ( i was 31) so if you add 11 months it puts me at 32
> So it says girl for me, i'll let you know on Saturday if it's right!!
> I really HOPE so!

Yes let us know please !


----------



## StephyB

Calendar is 100% wrong. I'm expecting a boy and it said girl. If you want an accurate calendar. Try the one on the bump.com


----------



## mummy2_1

Oh after using the 11 month method it works out correct for both of mine. But it's always 50/50% chance. Good odds to be far. Bit of fun anyway


----------



## cnsweeney

StephyB said:


> Calendar is 100% wrong. I'm expecting a boy and it said girl. If you want an accurate calendar. Try the one on the bump.com

lol I'm sorry but just because it was wrong for you and some other calendar was right for you doesn't make this one '100%' wrong and yours 'accurate'. First off, gender calendars are just all in good fun . There's no scientific proof behind them so that's just silly to say that.


----------



## StephyB

cnsweeney said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> Calendar is 100% wrong. I'm expecting a boy and it said girl. If you want an accurate calendar. Try the one on the bump.com
> 
> lol I'm sorry but just because it was wrong for you and some other calendar was right for you doesn't make this one '100%' wrong and yours 'accurate'. First off, gender calendars are just all in good fun . There's no scientific proof behind them so that's just silly to say that.Click to expand...

YUP!Thanks for your snippy comment :)
So silly to think any of the predictor tests work - everything is 50/50!


----------

